
Uber investor Shervin Pishevar quits Sherpa Capital amid sexual harassment claim - ejazasi
https://venturebeat.com/2017/12/14/uber-investor-departs-shervin-pishevar-sherpa-capital-amid-sexual-harassment-claims/
======
g09980
Wondering at the writer's choice to put "Uber investor" in the title, since
the matter doesn't seem to have anything to do with Uber

~~~
danso
It's not just in the title, it's in the first sentence:

> _(Reuters) — Silicon Valley investor Shervin Pishevar, known for his early
> bet on Uber Technologies Inc, said on Thursday that he would sever ties with
> his venture capital company, Sherpa Capital, after being accused of sexual
> misconduct._

Is it controversial to note that Pishevar's fame -- which presumably allowed
him the runway to create his own VC firm -- came from his early big move on
Uber? He was also an Uber board member and very public defender of Kalanick:
[https://www.wired.com/story/uber-shervin-pishevar-
kalanick-l...](https://www.wired.com/story/uber-shervin-pishevar-kalanick-
letter/)

~~~
g09980
IIRC he built his wealth before Uber

~~~
briandear
True but adding Uber to the title enhances the clickability of the story.

